# NZXT Kraken X40 Lüfter Defekt



## mYSS (24. Februar 2016)

*NZXT Kraken X40 Lüfter Defekt*

Seit einiger Zeit ist der Lüfter meiner AiO Wakü Defekt sprich er Funktioniert ohne Probleme wenn er Läuft ABER manchmal muss ich beim PC Start nachhelfen indem ich ihn anstupse, und im Leerlauf hört man das er nicht sauber läuft.
Meine Frage dazu welcher Lüfter passt als ersatz? Der Regulierbar ist über die NZXT Software.
Am liebsten wäre mir der Identische weis aber nicht ob man den einzeln kaufen kann.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X40 Lüfter Defekt*

Du kannst da jeden beliebigen nehmen.


----------



## iTryX (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X40 Lüfter Defekt*

Wie schon gesagt, du kannst eigentlichen jeden nehmen, der einen guten Druck hat.

noiseblocker blacksilentpro 
phanteks ph-f140sp
ekl wingboost 2


----------

